# С тех пор, как ты уехала



## clapec

Привет всем!
Не можете ли вы, пожалуйста, исправить этот перевод? Боюсь, что я сделала много ошибок 
Огромное спасибо!

(...) С тех пор, как ты уехала, я больше не читаю газет – без тебя некого их покупает, а никто другой не приносит. Сначала я страдала от их отсутствия, но потом это неудобство постепенно превращалось в облегчение. И тогда я вспомнила отца Исаака Зингера. Среди всех привычек современного человека, говорил он, чтение ежедневных газет – одна из самых худших. Утром, в тот момент, когда душа особенно открыта, газеты засыпают человека всем плохом, совершенным в мире накануне. В его время не читать газет было достаточно, чтобы спастись (от них), сегодня такое невозможно; теперь существуют радио и телевидение, достаточно включить их на секунду, и зло тотчас догоняет нас и проникает в нас.
Так произошло (и) сегодня утром. Пока я одевалась, я услышала в областных новостях, что каравану судов с беженцами разрешили пересечь/ перейти границу. Они стояли там уже четыре дня, их дальше не пускали, но и обратно отправить не могли. На судах находились старики, больные, женщины с детьми. Первый контингент, сообщил диктор, уже добралась до лагеря Красного Креста и получила срочную помощь. 
Такая близкая и первобытная война вызывает во мне глубокое волнение. С тех пор, как она началась, я живу с колючкой в сердце. Это банальный образ, но в его избитости/ банальности он хорошо передает моё ощущение. После года к боли прибавилось возмущение – ме казалось нелепо, что никто не мог вмешаться/ не вмешается, чтобы положить конец такой резне. Потом мне пришлось смириться: там нет нефтяных скважин, а лишь каменистые горы. Со временем возмущение перешло в ярость, и эта ярость продолжает биться внутри меня, как упорный/ упрямый древесный червь. 
(Это) смешно, что в мои годы меня так поражает война. Ведь на земле каждый день ведутся десятки войн. За восемьдесят лет у меня должно было бы появиться что-то/ нечто подобное мозоли – я должна была бы привыкнуть.


----------



## Crescent

Hi, Clapec! Well, I've tried to correct this for you - although you hardly need it, but I'm not sure if I've helped or just made it worse..It's just that this is a very difficult text to translate and to make sense of, and the problem is not with your grammar - your grammar is perfect. It's just that some of the things you say in Russian - although perfectly logical - wouldn't really be said. The sentence structure is a little too ''heavy'' if you know what I mean.  But having said that, please don't be offended - because your work is really amazing, and very few people would be able to do that half as good as you did. So, thumbs up, as always! 


clapec said:


> (...) С тех пор, как ты уехала, я больше не читаю газет – без тебя некого никто их не покупает, а никто другойи не приносит. Сначала я страдала (страдала is a bit too strong here, clapec.  I'm afraid it's not something you would say in russian..) от их отсутствия, но потом это неудобство постепенно превратилось в облегчение. И тогда я вспомнила отца Исаака Зингера. Среди всех привычек современного человека, говорил он, чтение ежедневных газет – одна из самых худших. Утром, в тот момент, когда душа особенно открыта, газеты засыпают (наполняют) человека всем плохим confused, совершенным в мире накануне --которое только что произошло или случилось в мире. В его время не читать газет было достаточно, чтобы спастись (от них), сегодня такое это невозможно; теперь существуют радио и телевидение, достаточно включить их на секунду, и зло тотчас догоняет нас и проникает в нас.
> Так и произошло (и) сегодня утром. Пока я одевалась, я услышала в областных новостях, что каравану судов с беженцами разрешили пересечь/ перейти границу. Они стояли там уже четыре дня, их дальше не пускали, но и обратно отправить не могли. На судах находились старики, больные, женщины с детьми. Первый контингент, сообщил диктор, уже добралась до лагеря Красного Креста и получила срочную помощь.
> Такая близкая и первобытная война вызывает во мне глубокое волнение (или: меня очень тревожет). С тех пор, как она началась, я живу с колючкой занозой в сердце. Это банальный образ, но несмотря на его простоту, в его избитости/ банальностион  он хорошо передает мои ощущение то, что я чувствую. После года к боли прибавилось возмущение – мне казалось нелепо, что никто не мог вмешаться/ не вмешается, чтобы положить конец такой резне. Потом мне пришлось смириться: там нет нефтяных скважин, а лишь каменистые горы. Со временем возмущение перешло в ярость, и эта ярость продолжает биться внутри меня, как упорный/ упрямый древесный червь. (I'm not sure that ''черьв'' is what you want here.  I guess you're just being faithful to the original translation..but it sounds slightly strange.)
> (Это) смешно, что в мои годы меня так поражает война. Ведь на земле каждый день случаются десятки войн. За восемьдесят лет у меня должно было бы появиться что-то/ нечто подобное мозоли – я должна была бы привыкнуть.


----------



## Kolan

clapec said:


> (...) С тех пор, как ты уехала, я больше не читаю газет – без тебя неко*му* их покупа*ть*, а никто другой не приносит. Сначала я страдала от их отсутствия, но потом это неудобство постепенно превра*ти*лось в облегчение. И тогда я вспомнила отца Исаака Зингера. *"*Среди всех привычек современного человека, - говорил он, *-* чтение ежедневных газет – одна из самых худших*"*. Утром, в тот момент, когда душа особенно открыта, газеты засыпают человека всем плох*и*м, совершенным в мире накануне. В его время не читать газет было достаточно, чтобы *от них* спастись, сегодня такое невозможно; *ныне* существуют радио и телевидение, достаточно включить их на секунду, и зло тотчас догоняет *и* проникает в нас.
> Так произошло *и* сегодня утром. Пока я одевалась, я услышала в областных новостях, что каравану судов с беженцами разрешили *пересечь* границу. Они стояли там уже четыре дня, их дальше не пускали, но и обратно отправить не могли. На судах находились старики, больные, женщины с детьми. Первый контингент, сообщил диктор, уже добрал*ся* до лагеря Красного Креста и получи*л* срочную помощь.
> Такая близкая и первобытная война вызывает во мне глубокое волнение. С тех пор, как она началась, я живу с колючкой в сердце. Это банальный образ, но его *избитость* хорошо переда*ё*т моё ощущение. После года к боли прибавилось возмущение – м*н*е казалось нелепо, что никто *не вмешается*, чтобы положить конец такой резне. Потом мне пришлось смириться: там нет нефтяных скважин, а лишь каменистые горы. Со временем возмущение перешло в ярость, и эта ярость продолжает биться внутри меня, как *упорный* древесный червь.
> *С*мешно, что в мои годы меня так поражает война. Ведь на земле каждый день ведутся десятки войн. За восемьдесят лет у меня должно было бы появиться *н*ечто*,* подобное мозоли – я должна была бы привыкнуть.


 Bravissimo! Is this about the World War II? (no television, of course).


----------



## Maroseika

clapec said:


> Пока я одевалась, я услышала в областных местных новостях, .


----------



## Etcetera

clapec said:


> Пока я одевалась, я услышала в областных новостях...


Clapec, а что было в оригинале?
Областные новости - звучит вполне нормально, по-моему. Местные новости - это, скорее, новости города, поселка или округа.


----------



## I Am Herenow

Kolan said:


> переда*ё*т моё


 
Er...why do you need to write "ё"? Doesn't everyone just write "e"? I thought you only wtrite "ё" for children's books and stuff.

e.g. "ee стул" - "her chair" (as opposed to "eё стул")


----------



## Ptak

I Am Herenow said:


> Er...why do you need to write "ё"?


Why not?


----------



## Ptak

Etcetera said:


> Областные новости - звучит вполне нормально, по-моему. Местные новости - это, скорее, новости города, поселка или округа.


"Областные новости" doesn't sound good. And anyway it's right only for Russian reality. There is an administrative unit "область" only in Russia. But it's used "местный" instead of "областной" very often. "Местные новости" is absolutely ok.


----------



## I Am Herenow

Ptak said:


> Why not?


 
Well, like I say, I thought "ё" would only ever be put in for texts, the intended audience of which cannot read Russian well (i.e. children/foreign students). Don't all novels just have "e"?


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> Clapec, а что было в оригинале?
> Областные новости - звучит вполне нормально, по-моему. Местные новости - это, скорее, новости города, поселка или округа.


Откуда следует, что дело происходит в какой-либо области и вообще - в России? Слово *областной* - чисто советское.
Местные новости - более нейтральный вариант. Вообще же, нужен первоисточник.
Стиль, как ни странно, напоминает Зингера.


----------



## Ptak

I Am Herenow said:


> audience of which cannot read Russian well (i.e. children/*foreign students*).


Тогда почему ты спрашиваешь, зачем Kolan ставит "ё"?



I Am Herenow said:


> Don't all novels just have "e"?


Ну и что?
Ну не во всех романах пишут "ё", и что с того? Я иногда его пишу, иногда нет. Я вообще не вижу, в чем проблема. Я обычно даже внимания не обращаю, пишет человек "ё" или нет. Это его личное дело вкуса.


----------



## I Am Herenow

Ptak said:


> Тогда почему ты спрашиваешь, зачем Kolan ставит "ё"?



 Я просто задавал вопрос, вот и все. Извините, если мой вопрос вам показался грубым.

Между прочим, clapec же не пишет  для студентов, так что, зачем ему писать «ё»?


----------



## Ptak

I Am Herenow said:


> Между прочим, clapec же не пишет для студентов, так что, зачем ему писать «ё»?


Clapec изучает русский язык. Native of Italian.


----------



## Kolan

I Am Herenow said:


> Er...why do you need to write "ё"? Doesn't everyone just write "e"? I thought you only wtrite "ё" for children's books and stuff.
> 
> e.g. "ee стул" - "her chair" (as opposed to "eё стул")


Writing *ё *could be very important for non-native speakers. *Ё* is a distinctive vowel, and in linguistic discussions it should be employed without exception, IMHO.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> "Областные новости" doesn't sound good. And anyway it's right only for Russian reality. There is an administrative unit "область" only in Russia. But it's used "местный" instead of "областной" very often. "Местные новости" is absolutely ok.


I agree with you. *Местные  новости* is a better match, talking about a war, ships with refugees. *Областные* almost may not be employed in that sense.


----------



## Anatoli

Clapec, you used "ё" in your original post (моё) but incosistently, IMHO, no problem highlighting it just to make sure you know, which one is correct.

Letter "ё" is not treated fairly in Russian, IMHO.  Not just foreigners but native speakers use it incorrectly sometimes. Its transliteration is also a problem. Vera Zvonar*e*va (a Russian tennis player) is spelled "Вера Звонар*ё*ва" in Russian, but as you mentioned the dots are often omitted. The name should be spelled "Zvonar*yo*va" in English to correctly convey the pronunciation.


----------



## Kolan

clapec said:


> эта ярость продолжает биться внутри меня, как упорный/ упрямый древесный червь.


Here, I guess, is one more point to be improved. *Ярость* не очень сочетается в сравнении с *червём*, да и, видимо, *биться* может лишь только *полураздавленный земляной*, а не древесный *червь*, который грызёт дерево спокойно, тихо и упрямо.


----------



## Kolan

Anatoli said:


> Letter "ё" is not treated fairly in Russian, IMHO.  Not just foreigners but native speakers use it incorrectly sometimes. Its transliteration is also a problem. Vera Zvonar*e*va (a Russian tennis player) is spelled "Вера Звонар*ё*ва" in Russian, but as you mentioned the dots are often omitted. The name should be spelled "Zvonar*yo*va" in English to correctly convey the pronunciation.


In plain transliteration, yes, you better use latin *e* and not *yo* or *io*, to reproduce the cyrillic *ё*, You should use *yo* or *io* only if you really want reproduce the phonetics of *ё*.


----------



## Etcetera

I Am Herenow said:


> Между прочим, clapec же не пишет  для студентов, так что, зачем _ему _писать «ё»?


Clapec - девушка.


----------



## Crescent

Kolan said:


> Writing *ё *could be very important for non-native speakers. *Ё* is a distinctive vowel, and in linguistic discussions it should be employed without exception, IMHO.



  Абсолютно с Вами согласна!  Действительно, существует разница между этими двумя буквами и их произношением. Иногда, читая русскую литературу, я сама даже путаюсь, когда встречается незнакомая фамилия и не совсем понятно как её нужно произносить – через *е*, или через *ё*? 

   Кроме того, если некоторые свободно-говорящие (то есть, я себя имею ввиду) иногда затрудняются над этим вопросом, то бедненьким студентам русского языка можно только посочувствовать!  
Самое печальное то, что (по-моему) не существует никаких правил, по которым можно было бы определить какая буква (из ё и е) должна писаться. Вот например, многие из нас, даже не задумываясь над этим, никогда бы не написали букву *ё* в слове «лёд» - но тем не менее, именно её и произносят. 
И как потом иностранцем не допускать ошибок в похожих словах, например «лес»?


----------



## Anatoli

Kolan said:


> In plain transliteration, yes, you better use latin *e* and not *yo* or *io*, to reproduce the cyrillic *ё*, You should use *yo* or *io* only if you really want reproduce the phonetics of *ё*.



Why is *e* better than *yo* when transliterating the Cyrillic *ё*?
Less letters to remember, easier to pronounce or because the English *e* looks more like the Russian *ё*?


----------



## Kolan

Anatoli said:


> Why is *e* better than *yo* when transliterating the Cyrillic *ё*?
> Less letters to remember, easier to pronounce or because the English *e* looks more like the Russian *ё*?


Well, in the most of correspondence and publications in Russian we do not put *¨* for *ё*, keeping it as a simple russian *e* , which transliterates directly, unless it is a discussion about the language or a Russian study, where every written detail may have sense for understanding and pronunciation, and consistency in writing is required.


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Самое печальное то, что (по-моему) не существует никаких правил, по которым можно было бы определить какая буква (из ё и е) должна писаться. Вот например, многие из нас, даже не задумываясь над этим, никогда бы не написали букву *ё* в слове «лёд» - но тем не менее, именно её и произносят.


М-да, не знаю, как и  объяснить, почему именно *лёд*, но *ледок, наледь, ледяной, ледовый*...

Некоторые слова ещё труднее, например, *жёлоб, шёпот, чёрт* но они раньше (до реформы) так и писались через *о*, *жолоб, шопот, чорт*, хотя всегда было *желобок, шептать, чертяка*.

Или, вот ещё труднее понять: *щека* - *щёчный*.

А как вам такие _приколы_, как *поджог* - *поджёг*? Случайно вспомнил.


----------



## I Am Herenow

> Действительно, существует разница между этими двумя буквами и их произношением. Иногда, читая русскую литературу, я сама даже путаюсь, когда встречается незнакомая фамилия и не совсем понятно как её нужно произносить – через *е*, или через *ё*?
> 
> Кроме того, если некоторые свободно-говорящие (то есть, я себя имею ввиду) иногда затрудняются над этим вопросом, то бедненьким студентам русского языка можно только посочувствовать!
> Самое печальное то, что (по-моему) не существует никаких правил, по которым можно было бы определить какая буква (из ё и е) должна писаться. Вот например, многие из нас, даже не задумываясь над этим, никогда бы не написали букву *ё* в слове «лёд» - но тем не менее, именно её и произносят.
> И как потом иностранцем не допускать ошибок в похожих словах, например «лес»?



 
Бог его знает. Я лично никогда не знал, как можно выучить русский язык, не как свой первый язык, а как иностранный, так что студенты – молодцы. Но им нужно как-то это выучить, наверное. Может быть, импросто нужно запоминать, как произносить слова.


----------



## clapec

Огромное спасибо за вашу помощь!
As far as the *ё* is concerned, as a student of Russian I prefer texts in which it is clearly distinguished from the *е*, and I always use it when I write something in Russian. So, please tell me whenever it is needed 
Thank you again for your help!


----------



## I Am Herenow

Good luck with learning the language


----------

